# iPhone 4 Screen Replacement - cheapest option?



## SA Ecca (17 Dec 2012)

Need to get iphone screen replaced this week in Dublin/Wicklow. Best price I am finding is 80euro, anyone else have a better price?


----------



## Peanuts (18 Dec 2012)

You could purchase a replacement screen on eBay and do it yourself if you're kinda handy. I saw one advertised for about €25 and it included the tools and a how to video. I haven't done it myself but did replace a lap top screen and saved myself €100.


----------



## dub_nerd (18 Dec 2012)

I used a crowd called syncron.ie in Ballycoolin industrial estate (Blanchardstown area) for an iPhone 4 button replacement. Forgotten how much it was -- 30 or 40 quid -- but they did it on the spot in about 20 minutes. I'm pretty sure they will sell parts as well as do repairs. Sorry, no info on prices, their website appears to be down at the moment. I didn't think it was supercheap but I was desperate and more than happy to find them.

(Mods -- am I allowed mention company name here? I have no connection whatever with them. Seems ok according to posting guidelines #5, #18, but please delete if this is inappropriate).

EDIT: website back -- my repair was 30 quid, looks like yours would be 60 ... [broken link removed]


----------



## jonocon (18 Dec 2012)

€50 Moore Street. I got mine done about 2 months ago. they like the haggle there


----------



## Leo (19 Dec 2012)

dub_nerd said:


> (Mods -- am I allowed mention company name here? I have no connection whatever with them. Seems ok according to posting guidelines #5, #18, but please delete if this is inappropriate).


 
Yes, you are in line with the PGs so it's all good.


----------



## 872117 (26 Jan 2013)

I replaced my girlfriends one after she dropped her phone. I bought it on eBay from some crowd called Syncron which I presume are the same as the earlier poster mentioned. There was a video on YouTube which showed how to do it. It's fairly tedious but you can pause the video as you work. Took about 90 minutes. Had one bit left over at the end but the phone works perfectly with all apps working. This was 18 months ago and it was €56.97. I'd imagine the price has come down a lot since then. The tools are included in the price.


----------



## Mommah (27 Jan 2013)

I've used (now spelling could be off) Heng Weeh...a chinese place on Caball St (left as you walk away from the river) twice...€50 collected it in an hour.


----------

